# Scotchlok connectors



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all.

Running 2 wires for my bus, and feeding the feeders in with scotchlok suitcase connectors. Made a mistake and inserted the wrong feeder in one of them. Didnt realize until after I clamped down the metal piece. Was easily able to pull out the track feeder wire, but not the bus wire. Will leaving a scotchlok connector on a bus wire with no feeder attached be a problem?

My electrical skills are extremely low.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't think it would be a problem. I'd be more concerned that the feeder wire pulled out easily. Are you sure you're using a connector compatible with both wire gauges?


----------



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes I am using 16 gauge wire with 22 gauge kato feeder wire. Made sure to get connectors that fit each. Took a bit of pulling to get feeder out. End of it was stripped after coming out, so I'm sure the connection was ok.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If I’m not mistaken, Scothlok are for 18-22 ga. And not for 16 ga..


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

They do make them for 16 gauge wire.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is one model that works with #14 thru #22.

3M Scotchlok Red (22-14)


----------



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes that's what I have.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

pilot2fly said:


> ..
> Will leaving a scotchlok connector on a bus wire with no feeder attached be a problem?
> 
> My electrical skills are extremely low.


You can leave it. Or open it up and spread the plastic jaws to remove it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It will be no problem, just leave it.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

The word scotchlok makes me shudder. I understand that it’s all indoors but those things fail constantly on equipment I work on so I delete them. I’ve used waytech connectors and deutch connectors to make jointed connections. More expensive but easier to troubleshoot and exponentially more reliable


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Considering that the crimp was already squeezed tight and the wire nicked, I would leave it connected. Some people have used these for years, but I'm like Jscullans, they damage the wire and much better alternatives exist.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

A guy I work with got fired for having those in his electrical kit. He used 1 and lost his job over it. Those things are strictly forbidden for me to use 😳


----------

